# greenup dam 1-13



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

went to ky side but went down to the point across from the end of long lock wall caught 9 sauger 12-20in. on shiners and minnows fished 3-5:30pm


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

way to go!! I have a question for you fishercreekrick. the rain stops at some point tomorrow, with the water rising quickly do you think they will shut down for a day or two? also, were you using your slip bobber rigging?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

look i was just using a 2oz sinker tied on the bottom with 2 hooks about a ft apart throw it out and just wait easiest way to fish for sauger


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> look i was just using a 2oz sinker tied on the bottom with 2 hooks about a ft apart throw it out and just wait easiest way to fish for sauger


Ya guys,,, lazy 'ol 'tight-lining' with a crappie stacker rig is my back-up,,, when it's cold & slow and NOTHING will hit the rubber. Those 2 poles/ 4 hooks & fatheads multiply the odds,,,
BUT, not even THAT last resort is working better-than-good up here?????

Thanks


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Was down there the night of the 12th and caught a stringer full of nice fish. I had someone with me that had a camera so I had them snap a pic.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

good pic. terry


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Teethyfish,
You guys gotta fill out your profiles! Other OGFishers will see where you live,,, and they might want to share or trade a trip!!!
$100 BUCKS A TRIP???? OMG.
(3 hr round trip, say +-150mi. @ 15mpg = 10 gal @ $4= $40?????)

MAN! You gotta cut back on the Starbucks coffee! 

lol, my idea,,, VW Diesel wagon, 42mpg. 4 gal a trip= $16 

Heck,,, I'll pick ya up for $95


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Teethyfish said:


> Terry, looks like you hit it on the 12th before it starting rising so much?
> 
> Anyone have a conditions report? Is the water too muddy to fish? Too much debris flowing down to get a boat out? Has the water temp warmed any?
> 
> I know I am asking for a lot. Greenup is just under an hour and a half away(and thats if I scoot along at a pretty good clip) and on average costs me about $100. per trip. I love the fishing, just for the fishing but, that far and that much, I like to at least catch a few.


 River at Greenup is 33ft now and up to 39 by Sat. I wouldn't take a boat out


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Terry,
glad you had a good night before the rain and winter weather made it for miserable fishing for the next several days.Had planned on not fishing any more this winter but it was so nice Sat. night that I almost went for a trip and fish the Ky. side.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

looks like im going to rabbit hunt for a few days with water going up to 40ft by sat. went down last night for 3hrs not a bite


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

hey fishercreekrick give me a holler when you go fishing again. really would like to join you. I PMed you my number. Question for anyone, is there a suggestion where a person my size can find one of those (daypacks) that a lot of guys use for their tackle? they free up your hands. I am a large ladd with wide shoulders. gonna take some doing I know, lol. any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Look, just google "fishing backpacks for big men" You might be surprised.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Look111 I am pretty big guy 350+ 6'1". I use an old army field pack works great you can get belt extensions to get it up to your size.I got $30 in the hole thing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my backpack from Cabelas.. The pack even has a place to carry a pole.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the help with the daypack, much appreciated. I am checking into a couple of the comments.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Teethyfish said:


> I agree, not looking good for a boat, and maybe not too good from the bank either.May be a few days before it's fishable, for me anyway.I know there are some that can catch fish no matter the water level, clarity, and temp.......I just aint one of em!
> 
> Really hard to get the right combination this year.Last year we did really well on the point on the Ohio side, and on the white rocks, seemed it did'nt matter the water level and clarity. This year, a totally different animal.Did well early, just can't seem to get it all to come together here lately to get into the fish.


I JUST LOVE HIGH WATER!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Doboy. Way to go!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

doboy that is a good stringer of fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> doboy that is a good stringer of fish


Thanks Rick,,,,,
Sorry, No pics today,,, Wifee can't figure out how to get them off her NEW Phone!!!

4 MAN LIMITS TODAY! (all Day)
I HAD to LOOSE 15 sauger on the way in,,, MY SELF!!! 
Most 10-20' from shore. AND that's not counting all the MISSED HITS! Bright sun made them FIGHT way more. I changed hooks & set-ups 5 times trying to figure out WHY they kept tearing off??? VERY frustrating! 

White moon-glo floaters on a #1/0 hook worked again today. IF I would'a landed all those fish I would'a been done in less than 2 hrs and HOME at 10!
We threw back many dinks. Caught 1 Fat 10" perch & 3 PUPPIES!
Water is dropping too fast! 
Going again tomorrow, Sat,,, 30mph gusts, BUT 46*. See how long we hang in,,,,,

Later


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rick, Terry,,,, REAL tough day today at NC, 
water, dropped too far & too dirty & it was way TOOO windy, But do-able.
I managed 7 small keepers, w 2 toss-back dinks. Only lost 3 or 4 today!!!
I seen about 20 others landed. Largest saugeye,,, went about 18"
17 CARS in the parking place at noon,,,, a lot of guys out enjoying the SUN.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It really helps if you get up and get there on time...eh Jerry?!


----------

